# Was/Is Your Child A Wild Sleeper?



## Johnnie (Apr 3, 2009)

Lately, Jordan has been waking me up with blows to the head and kicks to the gut! LOL!






Are or Were your children wild sleepers?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh yes. My son sleeps in his own bed but sometime in the middle of the night he'll climb into ours and kick, push, slap, punch all the rest of the night. Sometimes when he does stay in his bed, we can hear him bumping his head/arm/led into the wall as he tries to get comfortable lol.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2009)

Savannah wont go to sleep without her feet in my belly....


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL! These are so funny!


----------



## Karren (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah. Our daughter was that way to!! Lots of kicking.. And I was too.. Even through my 20s.. Gave my wife a concussion when we first got married when it whacked her in the head with my elbows.. Now the son didn't at all..


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 3, 2009)

Omg Karren! LMAO

You seriously gave her a concussion?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I know my husband did. He actually gave me a light black eye once after he turned around too quickly and his wrist smacked my face.


----------



## Karren (Apr 3, 2009)

Ohh yeah!! The nurse in the ER kept asking her if I hit her with a base ball bat!! I'm a closet wife beater but only in my sleep!! lol


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 3, 2009)

Here I'm getting beat by an 8 month old but you guys whack each other....LOL

Glad my SO hardly moves!


----------



## Ozee (Apr 3, 2009)

My husband moves so much and with so much force I sleep in a seperate bed. You know night terrors? He argues and yells then sometimes punches in his sleep. My daughter is a restless sleeper to start with drives me crazy but my son is like a log doesn't move at all.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohh yeah!! The nurse in the ER kept asking her if I hit her with a base ball bat!! I'm a closet wife beater but only in my sleep!! lol


----------



## magosienne (Apr 5, 2009)

OMG Karren ! That is so funny !

I used to be a wild sleeper, as a baby i mixed up the day and the night, so i would sleep during the night, barely no naps during the day, and oh yes, 5 hours nights of sleep of course. It drove my parents crazy !





Nowadays i still move my legs, it amuses my cat (feet moving through the blanket=fun!) but i'm pretty sure if someone shared my bed it wouldn't be so funny.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG Karren ! That is so funny !
I used to be a wild sleeper, as a baby i mixed up the day and the night, so i would sleep during the night, barely no naps during the day, and oh yes, 5 hours nights of sleep of course. It drove my parents crazy !





Nowadays i still move my legs, it amuses my cat (feet moving through the blanket=fun!) but i'm pretty sure if someone shared my bed it wouldn't be so funny.

It's funny you say that because sometimes I'll have to move my legs side to side so that I can fall to sleep.



Also, when I was young I'd fall to sleep vertically but wake up horizontally. Oy! LOL


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 10, 2009)

Haha these stories are so funny!

I was never a wild sleeper as a baby. My mum used to have to prod me to check I was okay cos I didn't move all night haha


----------

